

Chrome extension for end-to-end email encryption - plg

So why doesn't this exist yet? Obviously Google wouldn't "like" it because then they couldn't mine our email for determining which ads to show us ... but presumably they wouldn't block such a thing, or would they?<p>It's striking that for web browsing this was taken care of (essentially) eons ago, but for email (a much older system) an "it just works" or "comes built-in" solution doesn't exist yet... at least not for the masses.
======
willscott
There have been several attempts at chrome extensions. (example:
<https://github.com/Mononofu/CryptoChrome>)

It seems pretty clear that the issue is that both sides need to buy into a
solution for it to work. How are you going to verify the other sides identity
so that you can encrypt for them in a useful, but unobtrusive way?

